# So, Brody looks stupid



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Where I live, I don't have some of the luxuries that many of the forum members here have with regard to their pets. There is a lack of trainers, a lack of groomers, no dog parks, no doggy day care, etc etc.

I've been growing Brody's hair out since last May. I have to say, I really like him with hair (especially because it covers up his Belton spots which I really think are ugly). I realize that when I had to get him shaved down last time that he was matting badly at that time as he was going through his coat change and his matting had completely gotten away from me even though I was trying to be diligent about it. So, I wasn't shocked when he had to have a pretty close shave down. Since then I've been better with it and gotten better tools. 

Cutting his hair myself really isn't an option. I have less than zero talent in that direction. So, even though many say it is "easy", to me it really isn't.

So, anyhow, his hair has been a problem lately because of his hair's "swiffer" action. It wouldn't be such a big deal, but try and walk a dog who can't stand to have anything caught in his hair! Every two steps, he's stopping to try and pull out whatever is newly caught up in his hair and bugging him! So, it's walk a couple of steps, take a minute or so to free him up from whatever he's sucked up, walk a couple of step...and so on. Lately I've had to cut out sticky burrs and it's just really been a nightmare.

It took me a month to get a hair appointment for him. The other grooming place in town went out of business. So, I took him in yesterday. The first words out of the groomers mouth were, "so you want a short summer hair do". She hadn't even touched him or run her fingers through his hair to see if he was even matted. She took one look, saw lots of hair and immediately wanted to go for the shave. I spent 2 hours the night before making sure he was as matt free as possible because I DIDN'T want a "short summer do". I wanted him to be about 2 inches long, to have some fluff and cuteness left and I wanted his underside to be short-short.

I knew before I even left the place that I was going to get back a shaved dog even though I said that was not what I wanted. I chose to leave him anyhow because he just really needed something done and where else was I going to take him? (and I don't have the luxury to take hours off work to stand by and watch them). In my opinion, the groomer took the fast way out. His appointment was at 1 and there were no more dogs in after him. 

I'm not going to gnash my teeth together and cry about it even though I'm not happy about it, because after all it IS just hair and it will grow back. I still love him even if he looks like a dork. I did flat out say to the groomer that I thought he "looked stupid". 

Brody has really difficult hair to deal with. It cords on it's own and the comb actually misses them...the cords will just slide between the tines of the comb (I use a CC buttercomb). When I comb him I have to run my hands through after each little bit and pull out the balls of fur that are still left behind in his coat, they are loose, but they stay in his hair and I have to manually pull them out. 

Anyhow, that's my rant of the day. At some point soon I'll try and re-cap our vacation and go through our vacation pictures.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..he still looks very sweet and I love the bandana on him!! And like you said hair grows. Feel free to rant any time you want too.... we are here for ya!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww! He doesn't QUITE look like the Brody we're used to, but he sill looks cute! With his muzzle shaved short like that, he looks like a little spaniel!

And while I don't buy the "shorter hair makes them cooler in the summer" business, I DO know that shorter hair HAS to be easier to deal with in terms of the "swiffer effect". Kodi does EXACTLY the same thing as Brody, having to sit down and pull things out of his coat all the time. If something's REALLY stuck, I have to get down and help him, because he gets FRANTIC to get it out.  So his short "do" will definitely solve THAT problem!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, he does look like a spaniel, just think in a few months you will have a Hav again and he will be so super cute, just like a puppy. We are here for you, rant all you want. 

On one of my crazy grooming days, I cut Dexter snout just like that! I did, I really did.

One more thing, grooming just takes practice. I had no experience in grooming and I cut down Dexter and it is really fun.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, sweet boy! you have a spaniel now!! 
He'll grow out just fine and in the meantime enjoy the grooming break!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I think that must be the only haircut they know how to do. I know you said you have zero talent as far as do-it-yourself cuts, but I want to encourage you to give it a try.All my adult life I've had recurring nightmares that I'm a hairdresser and I'm standing behind some lady with scissors in my hand in full sweat and panic stricken.
I do all of Riley's grooming now. The first time I clipped him, it took me 3 days to finish. An hour or so each of the days. The clippers came with a dvd and I watch grooming videos on youtube. It gets easier each time. It's never perfect, I always miss a spot or one side of his face is shorter than the other, but I don't care and neither does he! He even lets me trim the hair between his paw pads without complaint now.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

He doesn't look stupid. What a cute little guy.


----------



## MonkeyLove (Aug 3, 2013)

very similar to the cut Monkey has right now :-X Trying to grow out his fur... It doesn't look terrible though!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

He looks great actually and will change his aura as the hair grows back..


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I feel your pain; you didn't want him cut short and they did it anyway. I'm sure they only know how to do one cut and that's what they did. He is still the same little dog you love inside, and he isn't as vain as we are. It will grow out, but you'll be stuck with your little spaniel for awhile!

What you need to ask them is to do a "scissor cut". It is something more complicated that many groomers don't know how to do. Most are just comfortable with the clippers which only trim an inch or shorter. I live in Fredericton which is a little bigger than Fort St. John (but not by much), and I have asked many groomers and when i told them I was really really fussy and described exactly what i wanted, and that i didn't want clippers, i didn't want a "puppy cut", they admitted they didn't know how to do what I wanted. I did eventually find a girl a city away that does show dogs that would have been able to do what I wanted, however, i since decided to keep my girl long.

Do you have any dog shows in your area? Search on www.canuckdogs.com for CKC comformation shows near where you live. Then go to the shows and ask the people with dogs who are from nearby if they know any show groomers or if they groom. You might find someone that way that only advertises thru word of mouth or who does it out of their home.

Finally, a word on doing it yourself. Get a grooming noose so the dog can't run away, and a pair of thinning shears and just trim the hairs that are dangling near the ground (the long hairs on the belly, the flags on the back of the legs) and leave the rest long. Those are the main ones the pick up the debris when they are walking and are responsible for the swipper effect.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness...someone to share my pain. I will have to post pictures of Mack to make you feel better about how Brody looks. On Saturday, I took Mack for his first haircut. I thought I did a very good job of explaining to the groomer exactly what I wanted. She appeared to know what I wanted ....or at least I thought that she did by her continued nodding and telling me she did. A long story short, my Mack was cut down to his skin. When she bought him out...I stood there and stared for a moment wondering whose dog she had. I will never use this groomer again. I hate to even take Mack out for his daily walk as I think he looks ridiculous . The positive is...hair grow back and for the time being...I do not have a need for a comb!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

ohhh poor mack. Finding a good groomer is hard. While I am still learning I get Doug's more extensive grooming done by a professional. I am happy to do it all myself once I am more confident as Doug does trust me and isn't so warm with groomers (I am probably a bit more gentle).


I find a lot of groomers don't understand that cutting a hav isnt the same as cutting a poodle as a couple of groomers have cut around his face short which I dont really like. Even after explaining keeping his face long. 

I hope both the pups hair doesnt take too long to grow back. I find the face is the slowest, I find the rest pretty quick.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

misstray said:


> Brody has really difficult hair to deal with. It cords on it's own and the comb actually misses them...the cords will just slide between the tines of the comb (I use a CC buttercomb). When I comb him I have to run my hands through after each little bit and pull out the balls of fur that are still left behind in his coat, they are loose, but they stay in his hair and I have to manually pull them out.


Oreo has little bits of hair balls left behind as well.

I usually use a pin brush after to brush out as many of the loose hair balls I can.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Emmie after her first grooming appointment. At the time I was very upset but now when I look at the pics they make me laugh. I didn't expect all of her hair to be shaved down; I just wanted a PUPPY CUT. I know better now after getting great advice from forum members on how to communicate your expectations to a groomer.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ha ha, those pics are hilarious, Jeanne, especially the 2nd one. I remember when Emmie came in to Dogworks looking so ashamed , but now she can hold her head high again. :cheer2: Even though I like the groomer I have now, I always find it nervewracking to go pick him up afterwards. You just never know what you will find! :faint: As evidenced by my sig pic. Why did I use that one anyway?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Oh and by the way, Tracy, I don't think Brody looks stupid, just a little chilly.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Great that you can laugh now but how horrifying that just have been.

The legs get me - so skinny.

Did she behave any differently - light-headed maybe lol.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They're all still beautiful anyway!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow, I feel your pain, I am lucky to have a groomer who does MANY breeds including Hav's. I would take the pictures of Brody right after his clip and then at the point you would like the clip to have been (two inches) or whatever,and then when he next needs a groom ,where ever you go you can say NOT this,more like this! I have them keep his mustache it is such a mark of a Hav. Those skinny legs on Emmie, OMG I would have died!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I flat out told her I didn't want him shaved. It annoys me because their website says they de-matt and that they scissor cut. She clearly does not. Now, I knew just from talking to her that she was going to turn around and shave him. I could have not left him, but he really needed something done because it's just impossible to take him for even a 5 minute walk with him stopping every 2 seconds (and I'm not exaggerating...he's so fussy!) to pick at debris caught up in his hair. So, I wasn't shocked when I went to get him, but I was still a bit annoyed.

Personally, I think the Havanese don't have a good body type to carry that short/shaved look well as their body is too long and they need that bit of fluff to counter it. Plus, I'll admit, I don't like his Belton markings.

Brody, however, thinks he's just as studly as ever.

I think next year, I'll wait until I'm visiting my parents and take him there where there is more choice. Not to their groomer though...she only knows that same cut that Brody just got! Ugh


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

What are simple instructions for a puppy cut? (Simple enough for me, and simple enough so the groomer won't get them wrong.) Something like:

- leave tail and head untouched, except for bangs
- leave 2" on body
- leave 1 1/2" on legs

Would that be reasonable? I know what I like when I see it, but I don't know how to get there.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree, Tracy, but rather than stupid, I think he looks terrible. I had that happen to me with my Bichon several years ago. He was shaved down so much that he was pink instead of white because of all his skin showing. I was very, very upset to the point of crying and when I brought him home, my DH drove down to the groomer and told her what he thought of the haircut (in a nice way, of course). We got our money refunded, but that still didn't make it right. BTW, Dudley (my Bichon) did not think he was studly, as he hid behind the chair when I brought him home so that my Havs couldn't see him. I think he knew how bad he looked and didn't want them laughing at him. lol

As far as Emmie and her bad hair day, at least they left her facial hair, but OMG those legs. She looks like a little black bobble doll.

Sorry guys, but you shared those pics. lol. Just remember, though, that they are the same Havs you know and love and they will become fluffy again some day. I think the only thing you can do at this point is laugh, after a good cry, that is. Better luck next time, if there is a next time!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Tracy you gave me nightmares. Last night i dreamt that someone I didn't know took Charlie to the groomers without my permission and he came back looking like Emmie. I called the police! Don't know what happened next because I woke up. But I still feel mad about it and it was only a dream lol.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ruth - you just made me crack up!!! Charlie getting a buzz cut would be a nightmare because he's sooo cute. Emmie definitely acted differently right after it was done; I think she knew she looked strange and wasn't happy about it. Of course everyone told me she looked good but I wasn't convinced for the longest time.

Mary - you're right, Emmie looked like a bobble dog!!! LOL

Thanks everyone for understanding the pain I went through.  

-Jeanne-


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok. So now I do not feel so bad. It looks like someone else got the same haircut as Mack!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ruthiec said:


> Tracy you gave me nightmares. Last night i dreamt that someone I didn't know took Charlie to the groomers without my permission and he came back looking like Emmie. I called the police! Don't know what happened next because I woke up. But I still feel mad about it and it was only a dream lol.


You made me laugh too, Ruth. It just goes to show how much energy and emotion we have on our dogs. All of these posts make me wonder what is the proportion of happy vs. unhappy grooming experiences. I mean leaving out people who go to the same one all the time and are happy with them, but it's starting to (tee) me off to know that so many people are charging good money to do such a terrible job! I'm sure that dog grooming is harder than it looks, but for cripes sake, if the person tells you exactly what they want and then you do something totally different... your business should fail! Well, maybe it will, but I don't understand why they don't just listen. Very annoying.

Oh well, I know that it's upsetting when our doggies look funny for a little while, but really, hair does grow pretty fast. Imagine how terrible it would be if it never grew back, and they had to look that way forever. Now don't go having another nightmare, Ruth. :laugh:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Please keep us updated on hair growth pictures. We feel your pain, some of us, just learned to snip a little here and there. It is not hard. But, I really want to see the updated photos.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Look at this thread, it will help so much to see how long it will take for the hair to grow.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17428&highlight=hair+growth


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm just going through my thread from when I had to have him shaved down when he blew coat (and he did have to be shaved down that time).

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17470

He's starting out this time with about the same amount of hair it took a month to get back last time. It looks like it'll be 2 months before he is at all fluffy again.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Brody is VERY cute with fluffy hair; thanks for linking your previous thread, which contains great before and after pictures. -Jeanne-


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, how many groomers are going to shave your dogs...its only occasionally that you find a good groomer. Don't worry, his hair will grow back he's still a sweet boy.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I think Brody looks adorable! 
If you just want to get rid of the 'swiffer effect', maybe you could figure out a way to scissor cut the length at thebottom and then even it up with thinning sheers? Do you have a dog-loving hairdresser friend you could invite over to do it? Or a friend who cuts their own (or family members) hair who would want to watch grooming videos and give it a try? 

Another thing I thought of-what about putting a tshirt or sweater on for walks to keep the hair up and out of reach? Itmay look a bit silly walking around,but at least he wouldbe his regular fluffy self at home. 

Sorry you had a bad experience but trust me, he looks adorable!


----------



## ricohavie (Aug 14, 2013)

I love the long hair look but his chest, underside and legs do pick up lots of sticker type foliage that stop our fun walks. I bought a couple of dog cotton knit T shirts yesterday and they protected his front body from picking up sticker plants. I'm shopping for other clothing just for his walks. I'm trimming my dog with thinning shears so far just his face to keep the hairs from poking into his eyes but keeping his mustache and beard. Trimming his back end just above and under the tail to keep him clean. I'm going to try trimming him myself but just a little at a time. I really don't like the shaved look at all but time will tell. My guy is only 7 months old and a fluff ball. There's a great grooming video on youtube , mrhavanese by Jerome Podel, he thins out the hair and keeps it long which is very informational.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> Here are some pictures of Emmie after her first grooming appointment. At the time I was very upset but now when I look at the pics they make me laugh. I didn't expect all of her hair to be shaved down; I just wanted a PUPPY CUT. I know better now after getting great advice from forum members on how to communicate your expectations to a groomer.


 OMG Emmie looks so twiggy her legs are like sticks. I hope you don't mind me but I too am laughing. At least Broody has speckled hair that sort of makes your eye have something to look at. The grow out must have been cute. It will be on Brody too. I think Zoey has a body for a short cut but Maddie is so petite she would look like a twig. Sometimes I think Maddie looks like a mouse.


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

Bosco's first haircut...I cried.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*So Brody looks stupid*



Sharonefinkel said:


> Bosco's first haircut...I cried.


Oh, poor Bosco, but don't cry Mommy, it'll grow out. He's definitely very cute regardless of the haircut, but I feel your pain:Cry:


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Oh, poor Bosco, but don't cry Mommy, it'll grow out. He's definitely very cute regardless of the haircut, but I feel your pain:Cry:


Thanks, yes, he did, this was about 6 months ago, and we never used that groomer again! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So, I got an email from Brody's breeder, there's someone up here in my town interested in Havanese and she'd like to meet a real one. I'm afraid if she meets Brody she'll run for the hills cuz he looks so silly!! Brody will be the first Havanese to scare people away from the breed!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

misstray said:


> So, I got an email from Brody's breeder, there's someone up here in my town interested in Havanese and she'd like to meet a real one. I'm afraid if she meets Brody she'll run for the hills cuz he looks so silly!! Brody will be the first Havanese to scare people away from the breed!!


At least you could tell her the grooming disaster and show her a picture of him when he wasn't shaved. And he's still so sweet!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep us posted on updates on Brodys hair growth. We want to see a spaniel turn back to a Havanese.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll have to remember to try and get a picture of him. Right now his hair is getting fuzzy...he's super, super soft and oh so pettable! LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's how he looks today. 

Right now his fur is super super soft and really nice to rub your hands through. I think I"m just more used to it, cuz I think he looks less stupid....but when I go back and look at the initial picture, he really hasn't changed that much (even if his hair is definitely longer, it's hard to tell from the pictures yet)


(he's giving me his "get that camera outta my face, mom!" look.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

See Tracy ... Brody is growing his hair back  
I cut Mikey's beard to short about three months ago. That's when I realized, I can't do this, I don't know what I'm doing! People thought he was a spaniel of some kind too. He looks good now. It's still a little to short but it's getting there.
Brody, you're a sweetheart no matter the length of your hair!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Once, I decided to make a go at Brody's bangs. Now, I know to never ever attempt such a thing again!! I suck!

After work today, I have to take Brody up to meet a lady interested in Havanese. Hopefully his haircut doesn't frighten her off!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Brody looks stupid*



misstray said:


> Once, I decided to make a go at Brody's bangs. Now, I know to never ever attempt such a thing again!! I suck!
> 
> After work today, I have to take Brody up to meet a lady interested in Havanese. Hopefully his haircut doesn't frighten her off!


Just let her know you had a bad hair day :violin: A bad haircut shouldn't be the deciding factor if she's interested in the breed!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The meet-n-greet went pretty well. Luckily Brody is pretty receptive to people just swooping in and picking him up/touching him. He's really easy-going about many things and isn't really nervous about strange people touching him. Brody was super friendly, bouncy, and charming...he explored her house and backyard thoroughly and was really just a very charming and very friendly boy. 

If she wasn't won over, then she's nuts. LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, yay! GO Brody!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's a good thing Brody is easy-going about that stuff cuz the lady was sort of pushy and grabby a bit...like a kid can be. Brody is super laid back about stuff like that, for the most part.

When I went to visit my parents in the summer, poor Brody had to endure a 14 hour drive (each way), then my parents were moving...so the next two days was packing and stuff, then they moved (so that had him in a space of about 3 days in 3 different places: mine, mom and dad's old place, mom and dad's new place), and he had a new dog to deal with (mom and dad's new one...who is very pushy and was sort of trying to bully Brody)...so there was lots of change and hub-bub going on. Brody just goes with the flow. He watched the movers from his crate...as long as he could see the action he was fine. I set down his Ugodog and show him where it is, and he's good to go and remembers where it is. He sort of just makes wherever he is, his, and doesn't stress over that stuff - I really LOVE that about him.


----------

